# The Walmart Bettas



## AlphaBetta1

This is a thread for Walmart bought Bettas only. If possible post pics from the day you got the fish, and then ones from current day. I would just like too see the nice fish that were stuck in cups. This is my Alpha;


----------



## MistersMom

I didnt buy any of these though... the 2 middle females were dead... :/ 
View attachment 76085


View attachment 76086


View attachment 76087


----------



## Skyewillow

Jade



























unfortunately, now Jade has some horrible lumps on her that are starting to look like tumors. :-(


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Dead fish make me sad...Jade is beautiful! Are those baby stripes? Sorry about the tumors. Good luck.


----------



## MistersMom

Want me to delete them?


----------



## Skyewillow

Nope, Jade's about 2 yrs old, she's just a low-colored female


----------



## AlphaBetta1

No, you don't need to delete them.


----------



## emeraldmaster

This is Kelso! A multcolored veiltail from walmart! I wanted to add him to my guppy tanks as I have always had success with betta/guppy pairings but he made a great Hitler as well, *Good bye to the guppies* + *Bettas are the master race*...




















This is the one that I almost baught... I didn't know if the dorsal fin's being bent would affect any future breeding (which apperently it won't), so I didn't get him... He would have been named Aquarious.


----------



## Luimeril

i would have grabbed up that marble. x: it's beautiful. my local walmart never had anything unique, though. x-x


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Those are both beautiful Bettas, I love that green coloring.


----------



## Atir1215

Im glad the Bettas in your Walmart stores look decently healthy (except for MistersMom's pics.)... The ones in mine are emaciated, eat up with fin rot, and really sad and hungry looking  I also saw a few dead. If I could have, I would have brought them all home and nursed them to health, but I don't have the room... Only enough for Mr. Sherman Whitmore.


----------



## emeraldmaster

This is how they are at my walmart, I have yelled at the manager there already bout it, as well as sent many notes...


----------



## Skyewillow

Here's my "Fresh from the cup crew"

Don Quixote was in filthy water with a poop cloud.









Diablo was lethargic, the fish next to him was in the process of dying.









Dulcinea looks pretty healthy, her water was dirty though









Lillith's water was actually ok.









And so was "blue's"









Can you believe these girls were in cups?!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Good for you, rescuing those fish. I don't look at the Bettas in my Walmart, except when I'm buying, they only keep six at the most I think, thankfully.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Beautiful fish by the way.


----------



## FishFriend9292

My Wal-Mart has thankfully given up trying to sell bettas, but their were about 15 tetras in a 5 gallon- 10 dead and sucked up against the filter, and 5 close to death.


----------



## Skyewillow

AlphaBetta1 said:


> Beautiful fish by the way.


Thank you. We're hoping Don-Qui pulls through for us


----------



## Zoetrooper

I wish I had better pictures but these two were the first bettas I have ever owned and they came from walmart.

Trogdor










He didn't look unhealthy when I got him. Constantly built bubble nests and lived for about 5 years.

Elric










He was in bad shape. He was the sickliest fish there and was sitting on his side at the bottom of his miserable little cup. I brought him home and while he never became 'pretty' I would like to think I improved his quality of life. He lived for about three years.


----------



## emeraldmaster

I have been a constant thorn in my walmart's side on the issue of fish...


----------



## TeacherTeapot

Beau a couple of days after I bought him:








And here he is about 3 weeks later:








That rip in his tail is almost healed, that was taken on Monday. I actually don't think he's full VT, his dorsal fin has points on it like a CT.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Wow, that's a beautiful VT!


----------



## Luv4allanimals89

I just have to add when I was at walmart last, I always like to visit the bettas they have, and see what colors are available and basically just give the little ones some attention.

I was so disappointed at the aquarium section there. the bettas were in close to no water, and many of them were dead. Which im sure is traumatizing to the ones around. many seemed to be sluggish and only moving upon me nudging the container. a few were covered in a cotton like growth and overall just suffering. I asked to speak to an associate of that area because It hurt me so bad to see these beautiful little creatures suffering. The man basically claimed they had a protozoan parasite and he had been treating some. I mean really though its your job to take care of the fish and there were over 5 dead on the shelf. I will say I was assured he would no longer be purchasing them because of the manufacturer not being cleanly, and the sadness of it. He himself apparently had already rescued a few.

so sad, I hope all wal marts aren't like this!


----------



## Fenghuang

Unfortunately, a lot of places are. /:

Aru was a Walmart betta. She had almost no colour on her a year ago.


----------



## mellcrowl

Oh I'm glad our Wal-Mart's don't carry fish anymore. Mainly because we have so many pet stores there is simply no need, they'd never sell. Though I have seen some bad ones at petsmart and pet co.


----------



## TeacherTeapot

AlphaBetta1 said:


> Wow, that's a beautiful VT!


Thanks! I got very lucky. The day I went to adopt Beau they had just gotten a new shipment in from their supplier. He was in pretty good shape, but last week when I went to get some stress coat for his tail the others weren't doing so well. I only have one tank, or I would have adopted a few of them!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

It's very upsetting, the amount of neglect and illness in Walmart. Bettas are live animals, they feel pain and illness too.


----------



## Destinystar

Perseus came from my local Walmart my daughter worked there at the time and picked out a small but healthy Betta for me for Mothers Days last year. He is a Royal Blue CT and I love him so much, he is my first ever fish and of course that is him in my profile picture blowing Valentine bubble kisses to everyone.


----------



## Alysssa440

I was afraid my fish wouldn't last long because of the fact that it was bought from Walmart but this one has lasted longer than any fish I've ever owned!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I've had my first ever fish, and Walmart Betta for over four months. He has an awesome personality!


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Beautiful fish...they are lucky to all have such great homes now. My WalMart isn't evolved enough to carry live creatures, which is probably a good thing, based on these posts.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

A good thing indeed, Walmart neglects their fish. My Walmart carries only VTs, do any of yours carry different?


----------



## SunnyBettaGirl

Nope


----------



## TeacherTeapot

Mine carries CTs too.


----------



## rebeccaodell

they are all very beautiful, you said you put a battra in with guppys and it killed them off, I would like to add other fishe to my tank with my Bully I have a catfish but I am not sure which ones to add any sussagents


----------



## emeraldmaster

I just got a free betta from them! My cousin went in there yesterday to check them out again and they had recieved a fresh set that morning. She found 2 cambodian girls in the same cup and took them to the cash register. The clerk said that they sell them by the cup, not buy the fish and got charged for only 1. My cousin couldnt keep both so she brought me one and i kept it, going to start a sorority soon anyway! I'll post a pic soon!


----------



## emeraldmaster

Meet Kitty!!!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I love the Cambodian coloring, is that some iridescent scales? Two girls in that tiny cup...that's terrible.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Alpha either tore his tail or bit it...poor guy. It's a good thing Bettas are so tough.


----------



## angelfish11788

nice fish


----------



## xShainax

I got only one betta at Walmart. He was a VT and I named him Lestat. His tail never grew despite everything I tried


----------



## Kuronue

My walmart is pretty horrid. The bettas are almost never active. My first betta ever was from walmart.I don't have any pictures of him, but he was a blue veil tail.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Hey alphabetta1... She has a little bit of blue wash where the irridescance is, but there is some in that area too!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

It's a beautiful fish.


----------



## emeraldmaster

Thank you!


----------



## AlphaBetta1

My Walmart does carry plenty of good fish items...just terribly kept fish.


----------



## louisvillelady

The walmart by my house does not have fish except for the bettas. They are on a middle shelf, and can hardly be seen. Some can't be seen. I have, on more than one occasion, opened their bottles of water and given the bettas fresh water. It is so sad. You would think that somehow it would be illegal for them to keep them like that.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I agree, it's disgusting.


----------



## Adeerie

My Walmart keeps their bettas 100% better than petco. I've only ever seen two nasty cups there and I bought both. They keep 10-20 bettas at a time. This is Adam. He is a 4 yr. old Betta, biggest ive ever seen!
View attachment 77252


----------



## AlphaBetta1

How big is he?


----------



## Adeerie

Probably 5 in. Long maybe 5.5- tail included.


----------



## peachii

Our bettas from Walmart. 

Dagora the black one faked us out, we thought he was close to death - not active, wouldn't respond so we bought him as a rescue. Got to the car and he was the most active fish you have ever seen, happy as can be and absolutely beautiful. 

The blue one is Spoiled Brat, he's my fish. We moved him across the room from my chair and he pouted for a week with clamped fins and wouldn't eat, until we moved him back to the tank beside me.

The red one is Class Clown (Mean ass) he is an onery thing, constantly charging at my boyfriend and anything new we put into the tank. Funniest thing you have ever seen.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Wow gorgeous fish!


----------



## carbonxxkidd

My last Walmart betta lived until he was over 2 years old. I used to always buy my fish from Walmart because I felt like I was saving them - I had saved probably 6 or so over the past 10 years. I will admit I didn't really know what they needed though, and although the last few had a 2 gallon tank they did not have a heater nor the proper water changes. Still better than life in a dirty cup, though. All of my current bettas are from Petco/Petsmart. My local Walmart has CT and VT males and just started carrying VT females. I always look at them when I go there but just get depressed because most of them are dead and in really nasty water.  I might consider saving another one when I have room for it. All of the Walmart bettas in this thread look great, good job everyone!


----------



## happypappy

*2 recent Walmart "Saves"*

Picked up these two guys at Walmart. They have had about 2 weeks of fresh, clean water and proper food and doing great. Don't have first day pictures they were too sad!!


----------



## Crowntails

Wow Dagora is beautiful! Those colors, just wow


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Awesome fish.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Wow! I can't believe you found those at Walmart! I only see reds and blue males and green females at mine.


----------



## angus

I saw this fish today at walmart and I felt so bad for him!! He wasn't with the other fish, in hardly any water, and not able to move much because of the lack of water I'm assuming. He seemed alert though. So I decided to rescue him. I'm far from a betta expert so I'm hoping someone can help me find out what he is. 



















Not the best pics, but I didn't want to bug the poor guy. He hasn't flared, but he's swimming like crazy. 

I might make another post if no one replies so I can get some help. Does he look sick? Is he definitely a he? The lid said veil tail. True?


----------



## carbonxxkidd

Looks like a male veil tail to me! He's gorgeous, so glad you saved him! He doesn't really look sick to me, just a bit thin.


----------



## angus

Thanks...I'm far from an expert. I figured anything would be better than living in that less than half filled cup even for a short time if he is/was sick. I'm still nervous about him because of the conditions he was in.


----------



## Kiara1125

Here are my Walmart babies.

Titanium









Arktik









Apocalyptica (first dragon EVER for me to see in a Walmart)


----------



## Crowntails

Can I scoop up Apocalyptica and take him home? Haha, he's a beauty.


----------



## Kiara1125

She. Arktik and Apocalyptica are females and live in my 20gL. lol still, I didn't even plan on buying her. I was just like "oh hi there! Imma take you home now. Kay? Kay." xD


----------



## Crowntails

Kiara1125 said:


> She. Arktik and Apocalyptica are females and live in my 20gL. lol still, I didn't even plan on buying her. I was just like "oh hi there! Imma take you home now. Kay? Kay." xD


Wow, she's a girl. So colorful, I just thought she was a boy! Oops!


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep, I love her colors. Your bettas look gorgeous as well.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Amazing fish, I wish I could find a dragon at Walmart.


----------



## carbonxxkidd

I have a female that could be Arktik's twin!!! Love that color.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

What kind of attitudes do your Walmart fish have?


----------



## Kiara1125

They're pretty nice and well behaved. Titanium is friendly and loves to flare at me and follow my finger. He eats out of my hands too. Apocalyptica and Arktik are nice to each other and my other community fish. Apocalyptica is more independent, but Arktik loves swimming up to me. Walmart fish have huge personalities. All bettas do. It just depends on the fish and environment.


----------



## angus

I agree...my Phoenix from walmart is developing more and more of a personality now that he's doing a little better. I love watching him.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I love Bettas personalities.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Do your Walmarts carry a large diversity of betta colors?


----------



## blu the betta

angus may you post another pic.


----------



## blu the betta

he has the exact i mean exact same pattern as my delta tail zeus.


----------



## Kiara1125

AlphaBetta1 said:


> Do your Walmarts carry a large diversity of betta colors?


Sometimes. I've seen a purple/yellow marble veiltail, a female blue dragon scale, black orchids ... All of these bettas I've had. xD


----------



## angus

blu the betta said:


> angus may you post another pic.



Do you mean an updated pic of Phoenix? This is my latest pic of him...











If that's not what you meant let me know.


----------



## MoonShadow

I'm so glad that my local walmart no longer carries fish! There is a walmart about 45 minutes away that still carries them but I've noticed that a lot of the walmarts in this part of NY no longer carry them


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I've only seen blue and red VTs at my Walmart. What's sad is all the males get taken and all the females get left.


----------



## rebeccaodell

I am going to be stright forward, I have brought fish at pet stores and with in three or four days they are died and the replacement and then the replacemrnt for them so I gave up and went to walmart the first set I got died with in seven days and the secound group I got have been awesome I have had the barbs and my cat for almost six months I just added my new betta to them and everybody is heathly and happy and though I have to change my tank atlest every three weeks its all good becouse my fishy are happy and drogan loves playing hideing and go seek


----------



## AlphaBetta1

I'm not saying the stock at Walmart is all bad, bt the conditions they keep their Bettas in is disgusting. I went there today, and they had like 12 Bettas in their tiny cups, and the water level was half that. It was terrible, all the Bettas were clamped and lethargic.


----------



## Lyshymo

I actually got a new Walmart betta tonight. I'll get picture of him soon


----------



## Lyshymo

This is my newest boy. Right now his tank is bare, but I have gravel and decor to spruce things up. Right now I'm letting him settle in and want to be sure he's eating and what not first.

View attachment 78519


----------



## Kiara1125

He's a gorgeous cambodian! He's gonna have some blue/green on his tail.


----------



## AlphaBetta1

Lovely crown tail!


----------



## Lyshymo

Thank you both! I absolutely adore Pascal already!


----------



## Kiara1125

I love the name!


----------



## riorider

This is Sebastion my Walmart save. 

When i got him. 


A week later


----------



## Kiara1125

riorider said:


> This is Sebastion my Walmart save.
> 
> When i got him.
> 
> 
> A week later


Hey! That looks like my walmart boy, Patriot!


----------



## Trippshep

I found this thread last night and had no intentions on even buying a fish from walmart today, but meet Wally(haha, so original)








He was bought from walmart for a dollar(I told the manager I wanted him for free. But he said no) 
I went to a new walmart, taking my cousin shopping. 
I of course had to go look at the betta's. This was the worst I have EVER seen. There had to be atleast 30 betta fish there. All stacked up on one little shelf. I mean how the flip am I suppose to see the back ones? Are they just back there to die?
I asked to speak to the manager and e just said sorry and took the fish. 
My intentions where not to buy it, I already have 22 betta fish. I looked around more and I decided I wanted to buy it. 
I went back and found the manager and he took me to the back where he had put him. This poor little guy wasn't the only one. There where six others back there in a ark cabinet, just left to die. I looked at the man and asked him if he seriously just told me they change the water weekly, yet there are six other fish back here that people have returned or they are sick? I wanted them all, but Wally's cup was the worst. I can't rescue them all, you know. :/ But he is fine now, in a new tank, hopefully he makes it. 
He is actually really really small, still a baby. Fin rot has just ate off his tail, its awful.


----------



## coffeegal

woah, poor little thing :/ I hope he gets better! Just needs some extra care and all  good luck!


----------



## Trippshep

Thank you. 
After today, I started a petition for this little guy and his whole species. 
Please everyone help me 
https://www.change.org/petitions/walmart-remove-betta-fish-from-there-stores


----------



## happypappy

*walmart rescue*

This is my latest walmart rescue after 2 months clean water ----- love his colors:


----------



## ricepattyfish5

This is Squirt about a week after we rescued him from Walmart. His sticker on his cup said he had been there since December 8, and we bought him on January 4 and he was the last one and he had swim bladder -- in dirty water. I have no doubt he would have died had we not saved him. These aren't the best pictures but as friendly as he is, he hates getting his picture taken. :/ And you all will be happy to know that he is still doing fantastic and he is all better and eating again!!! His name is Squirt because his body is about half an inch if that. And his a BEAUTIFUL crowntail!!! His body is pinkish and his fins are blood red and his head looks marbled at times!! He is just adorable!


----------



## 2muttz

I love this thread! Walmart bettas break my heart and it is so good to see so many folks rescuing them. And wow, do they turn out beautiful!!!

Here is my little Thelma Lou.I don't have an "at first" picture of her unfortunately, this is a recent one. I first saw her at Walmart on a shopping trip sometime before Thanksgiving. I kept going back to visit her after that. She was trying so hard to keep her spirits up ~ even though her little cup was getting filthier and filther.:evil:.She was like the little fish dept. "Walmart Greeter" ~ always friendly and interested in whoever walked by.

After about three weeks of that, I decided I had to have her. I promised her on a Thursday that if she could make it until Saturday she'd have a home. Then I went home, and begged my husband to give me the tank I knew I was getting for Christmas, _right now_!!! Well after some tears and a few vague threats on my part ~ he agreed . We got the tank set up in a hurry and home she came! She was actually in pretty good shape, considering, just a bit of fin rot and very thin.

Here's to wishing on a star that all those neglected Walmart bettas get good homes.....


----------



## konstargirl

MoonShadow said:


> I'm so glad that my local walmart no longer carries fish! There is a walmart about 45 minutes away that still carries them but I've noticed that a lot of the walmarts in this part of NY no longer carry them


OMG!! Yay!


----------



## BettaSpoiler900

C:\Users\Emma\Pictures\1492911_380662928743893_1469717697_n.jpg

This was my betta Remi, I had him 1 day and the next he died... :C Got him from Walmart, his cup was REALLY nasty. RIP REMI


----------



## BettaSpoiler900

Ugh the other one didn't work... O.O I don't think this one will either ...


----------



## BettaSpoiler900

Oh well, he was a male crown tail betta with a white body, red fins, and green at the tips


----------



## Confishius

xShainax said:


> I got only one betta at Walmart. He was a VT and I named him Lestat. His tail never grew despite everything I tried


 It could just be his tail, I know Gallifrey's is like that. I think they're just a shorter tailed variation of the VT. I've learned to love it. Besides, it gives him an advantage over regular VT's since without as much finnage he's a better swimmer.


----------



## konstargirl

BettaSpoiler900 said:


> Ugh the other one didn't work... O.O I don't think this one will either ...


Try uploading it from tinypic.com


----------



## Sabina88

those are lucky fish that got out of walmart.
luckily around my area our walmarts don't sell fish any more


----------



## cmhensley

Here is Butters:

Day I got him, he was one of 3 left. And he was the only one of those 3 to make it out alive  :










And today, he has a beautiful blue sheen now. I love it.


----------



## EmberV

It's horrible what some of these fish have been through, but I'm glad they have good homes now.  This is my walmart "rescue" Craig


----------



## MsAqua

I keep nagging and complaining every time our Walmart falls behind on caring for bettas. After some of the horrors I've seen there, I couldn't stay quiet. They've actually been doing a good job lately but the last time that happened, things went right back downhill. I'll leave notes by the fish and send in many complaints when things get bad. 
But I have 4 bettas here that were saved from Walmart. 
Then 3 that have passed away from Columnaris that I bought from Walmart.
Diablo (CT) was my very first betta. I kept a watch on him for awhile at Walmart. I could slowly see him dying in that cup. I told my fiance the one day that if he is still there, I'm bringing him home. Sure enough, we went grocery shopping and there he was. I picked up a tank and mr. grumpy gills started my betta addiction. Haha. 
The second betta I went for was a VT we named Tyreal. Beautiful boy but he passed away within a day or two of Columnaris.
Casta (VT) and Alistair (VT) were rescued due to my little sister. They were the only two left and their water conditions were awful. She said we couldn't just leave them there so they both live with me now.
Blackbeard (CT), was one of two bettas that I didn't want to just leave in the conditions he was in. I picked up him and another boy that we never named (VT). The unnamed one, sadly, passed away from a mixture of Columnaris and ammonia poisoning that he just couldn't seem to get over.
Another boy I picked up was Ezio (CT). It was rare to see fish of his color, at the time, so I bought him. He passed away from what I'm guessing was also Columnaris. Not entirely sure though.

I swore that I will not support Walmart and their bettas. So I try my damndest to just walk away when I see a new shipment in. Makes me feel heartless but the more bettas that are bought, the more Walmart is going to bring in once that shipment is gone.



[Pic order:
Diablo--Casta and Alistair when we first brought them home--Alistair--Casta--Blackbeard when I first brought him home--Blackbeard--Tyreal--Unnamed VT--Ezio]​


----------

